# Don't offer to arm wrestle Sno-Surfer



## Cidertom

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1....=093be2764b3ea486b15b53c195366773&oe=59DD1064

you would lose.  That is some grip.


----------



## sno-drifter

Looks like some one that could easily handle a 542.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

is that the skinny sno-surfer kid?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Many, many years ago I tried that in the Canary Islands.  I even took lessons and I was still useless at it.  I spent a lot of time falling off and getting back on wasn't all that easy.  When you do get it right though, it is an absolute blast.  Unfortunately, my periods of exhilaration tended to be of a very short duration.  At the end of the afternoon, I was exhausted.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Well I'm not sure I'll win any arm wrestling contests but I'd love to go windsurfing with any of my catting friends. The switch flipped to summer here two weeks ago and with all the snow melt we are having a great season of high wind and big swells in the river. 
I still miss catting though. I'm headed out to grease some more rollers now....


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Here's the latest craze around here. Hydrofoiling or foiling. They are putting foils on everything now. Kite boards, surf boards, SUP and windsurfers. Something new to learn how to ride


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Here what the foil looks like. The board is also custom for this, super short and wide.


----------



## undy

Way cool.  Last time I was through Underwood, WA we stayed and watched dozens of people out riding.  What an ideal place to windsurf!

For whatever reason, I always remembered the town...

Paul Underwood


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hey, sno-surfing dude, kewl VW bus...


----------



## Track Addict

I tried my hand at windsurfing in the Dominican Republic.  Thought I was going to be out jumping waves based on my wakeboard and snowboard skills.

Negative.  Never even got the board to the water.  Lots of skill needed there.  Hats off.  That hydro foil is cool.  We occasionally see an old school air chair on some of the lakes but I am sure your craze will be headed east.


----------



## Cidertom

or try to better him at his art... June 12 2017


----------

